

Some Easy Hacks to Simplify Your Life - yogrish
http://zenhabits.net/21-easy-hacks-to-simplify-your-life/

======
stretchwithme
"Trash, Donate, Maybe" - This is great because the Maybe pile can be used for
all the hard choices and allows you to take action when the choice is easy.

You can sort your mail this way into Toss, File, Recycle, Read Later. Make all
the easy choices when you get your mail and most of the choices are handled
right away.

Instead of one big pile of Undone, you have a small pile of Undone with very
little work.

Or maybe you just kept going and got it all done because you got momentum and
that pile of actual work got small enough.

~~~
stretchwithme
Tax software could actually use this idea too. They could advertise "Start
with all the easy choices first".

Then, once you get through that 1/3 of the work, tell you that you got all the
easy stuff done, so how about one more, not so easy one?

